# Eurotunnel:-Calais Overnighting



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

We will be arriving French side at approx 4. pm Midweek and wish to have an easy first night. 

Any kind peeps advise on the safety or otherwise of the Calais Tunnel Aire. (ie. Sangate etc)
Really any sound adivise would be most appreciated.

Have read the posts about fuel pick up points route A 16 on the following day.
Then proposed route south to Spain via 
Evereux, Dreux, Vierzon, Limouges, Toulouse, Narbonne, Perpignan and border to Spain.

Thanks for any advice.
Wishing you all the seasons greetings
Regards :- Judith and Graham


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Judith & Graham,

Calais - you can always wildcamp at Cap Blanc Nez for some motorhome company.

http://tinyurl.com/6xmxa

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postx3208-0-0.html

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Judith & Graham,

Can't comment on the Elf/eurotunnel aire as i've never stopped there but I can comment on the aire at Calais Plage which in my opinion is a far more interesting place to stay ;

We've stayed here overnight for many years without any real problems and will continue to do so, it's one of our favorite stops. When i say 'without any real problems' we were once woken by a few cars racing around and blowing their horns at about 2 am but have never felt unsafe, far from it. The police patrol the area regularly and there is alway another 'van you can park next to if you get lonely!

As a bonus the area has recently been subject to considerable upgrading and has been resurfaced and properly cordoned off from the main parking areas and a m/h servicing point installed (2 € for water, other services free). Some people comment that its noisy as there is a constant rumble from the ferries and regular motorhome movements as people arrive/depart for their chosen crossing but i think that adds to the charachter of the place and the ferry rumble sends me to sleep!.

If this is not your cup of tea then you could always try wildcamping at 'cap blanc nez' on the clifftops overlooking Calais, you'll get a nice quiet spot there but be careful if its windy!

Both these spots are in the campsite database.

pete.


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Tunnel :- Calais Overnighting.*

Hi, Dave and Pete,

Will probably take your advice about the Calais Plage.

Now for the directions please?? Considering that I disembark from Shuttle.

Once again many thanks for your time and eforts

Regards
Graham & Judith W


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Easiest way;

Jump on the A16 and leave at Calais 'centre ville' then follow the centre ville signs then 'plage' or 'camping' signs (municipal site next door to aire). Go past the Camping municipal gates and turn right just after the large two storey restaurant on the right into the parking area and aire


If you do get lost, head for where the ferries enter/exit port.

Bon vacance.

pete.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gra and Jud,

I agree with Peejay the aire at the beach (La Plage) is a great place to stay - nice liitle bread shop just across the road for a fresh morning baguette or croissant and an easy walk up to town to the farmers market. Great way to start the trip. 

If you have the time suggest when you get to Perpignan take the N114 down the coast - it is a spectacular drive and there are many small villages where you will find a beach or place to park up with no probs. The border look out and surrounds are stunning.

have a great trip!!!

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I have to disagree with the recommendation of parking at the beach. I returned from Calais 3 weeks ago. We did not stay at the car park, but the municipal campsite directly above it. A big mistake on both accounts. It has become very fashionable amongst the “boy racers” to drive round sounding their horns. This went on all night until about 5am. We did see a Police presence, but that does not prevent you from being awake all night. As for the site (it overlooks the carpark) we have stayed there several times and never had any problems. It is not the best of sites and the facilities leave a lot to be desired. On the last occasion it appears to have become home for quite a few permanent residents. Some of the residents started letting of fireworks at 2am. I went out to see what was going on. By the time I got there some other camper was there and immediately a very ugly fight broke out. The Police arrived and at one point a couple of officers had their weapons drawn.

I’m not sure where we shall stay in future but I think in general we will try and give Calais a miss and only arrive at the last minute.

Sorry to put the dampers on things. But best you know the problems we experienced.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We decided some time ago that staying in Calais wasn't for us. Neither do we use an aire in the vicinity although we are big advocates of the aires system as many of you know.

Our preferred option when staying in that area is the Manoir de Senlecques in Pernes les Boulogne and 40 minutes from the ferry.

For a first or last night stay it has many attractions not the least of which is the hard standing, so useful in winter as it's open all year.
It is only about 3km from the Auchan situated on the commercial centre off the N42 and which is about 1km from junction 31 of the A16. This Auchan is always our first and last stop for fuel and provisions when using Calais and the nearby campsite provides a convenient overnight for repacking our goodies  when returning home.

It isn't expensive at 13.5 euros including electricity (show your CCI card) and Gaby the owner must be the friendliest campsite owner in France.
Once you've tried it you tend to be hooked.


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Eurotunnel :- Calais Overnighting.*

Once again Very many thanks for all your time, troubles and efforts on our behalf..

So many opinions all of which have their own merits.

Gillian and Steve much appreciated..Also anyone who else replied.
Anyway I can use to make the first European outing go with a swing, or without a "hitch".

Seasons greetings for I may not use this media again till 2005.


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Eurotunnel :- Calais Overnighting.*

Hi Gillian,
One more big favour..
Be an angel and provide any more info for Manoir de Senlecques

Telephone number would be nice..
Any further directions..

What good friends there are around !! Cheers.

Best Wishes and Kind Regards
Judith & Graham


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Judith and Graham. Gillian will no doubt be along soon. I echo her comments on the Manoir.
I don't think this is the manoir's own site but has all the details.

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/france/62/senlecques.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Judith & Graham

Web site below.
Directions:-
Come off the A16 at J31 and from the slip go left around the first roundabout and across the second to the N42 (St Omer)
(If you want the Auchan immediately, the first slip on the N42 will take you under the N42 and to the commercial centre and the fuel end of the complex.)
For the Manoir take the 3rd slip, go across the first roundabout and at the second go across for La Capelle.

(At that roundabout you can go under the N42 for the Auchan)

Enter La Capelle and in 800m look for the camping sign on your right.
In a further 200m turn left to Pernes les Boulogne.
Follow that road for about 1.5km to a junction where you will bear right.
From the junction travel about 800m and the Manoir is on you left through a white gated entrance.

Pull up in front of the Manor house and Gaby will no doubt be soon in attendance.
We were there 2 weeks ago and there were 2 caravans and us so you should have no trouble finding a place.
Tell him Madame Selby recommended you to come. (That should get you thrown off  )

the website
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/

and the page with the map
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/geograph.htm

Have a great holiday.

PS. Do you want directions to the aire at Mery sur Cher, 4km W of Vierzon on the N76, Tours road. Open all year, free and with electricity.
No, I guess you don't now.


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Eurotunel :- NOT ..Calais Overnighting.*

Hi Gillian,

Very many thanks for the directions and web pages.

I e-mailed them last night to try to book/reservation. At the time I stated my ETA and now await their reply. After all your trouble I hope that this now happens.

The directions for the other site would also be helpful. (any advice at the moment is forewarned).

With the help of all the peeps in here, and other motorhomers it looks like a good start to " the adventure".

Thanks also for the wishes. Hopefully our admiration for this country will be a shadow of your own.

Regards and best wishes.
Judith & Graham.

PS. Thanks also to Sid ( see previous post). He did say would help.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Eurotunel :- NOT ..Calais Overnighting.*



GraNJud said:


> Hi Gillian,
> 
> Very many thanks for the directions and web pages.
> ..............snipped
> ...


It is an aire Graham not a campsite but worth knowing as campsites are few and far between in this area and one open in winter is particularly hard to find. It is about 320 miles from Calais.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt565.html


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

For overnighting in Calais you can't beat the 'Sans Billets' car park, especially if you arrive on a late ferry. After leaving the ferry simply turn into the carpark (situated on the left ) where the P&O, Seafrance ticket offices are. It is a huge, well lit and a little noisy parking area. But is patrolled by security staff, so is very safe.

Texas


----------



## alanmac (May 1, 2005)

*Calais parking*

I too have used the sans billet parking area at the ferry terminal after using the Bleriot Plage about a dozen times over the past 3 years.
The Plage is extremely noisy especially on Fri,Sat and Sun nights with all the incidents mentioned before. 
We have found the parking at the terminal to be much quieter and also there is also space,not always so at the Plage.
However, each to their own.
Alanmac


----------

